# Bottles



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Born July 31 09


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

I seen you yesterday bottles!! i love all that yellow!!


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

hes a little stunner :001_tt1: do you keep all your birdies in your bedroom


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely pics  great looking Budgie


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

*honeybunny* said:


> hes a little stunner :001_tt1: do you keep all your birdies in your bedroom


yes i do got no where else to put them =p


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i used to keep my pet cockatiel Elmo and quite a few zebra finches in my bedroom too


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

*honeybunny* said:


> i used to keep my pet cockatiel Elmo and quite a few zebra finches in my bedroom too


i would love to build an aviary but i dont have the money to anytime soon =/


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> yes i do got no where else to put them =p


you need a bigger bedroom...like your old room..hehehe


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> you need a bigger bedroom...like your old room..hehehe


I wish I could of take my room with me =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

ya and just think of how big the downstairs is too.....if it used to home 4 macaws,a ringneck,a quaker,a conure,and a cockatiel....jut think how many cages could go all around that room for budies and finches an qualies.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> ya and just think of how big the downstairs is too.....if it used to home 4 macaws,a ringneck,a quaker,a conure,and a cockatiel....jut think how many cages could go all around that room for budies and finches an qualies.


yet here i am stuck in a basement =/


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> yet here i am stuck in a basement =/


someday you could get your room back.good thing its a huge house.its gonna have LOTS!!! of birds,a leya,misty,franky,panda!! but sorry...no kitties allowed!!!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> someday you could get your room back.good thing its a huge house.its gonna have LOTS!!! of birds,a leya,misty,franky,panda!! but sorry...no kitties allowed!!!


i dont want cats for awhile anyways =p birds are like potato chip u cant just have one =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Ya kinda like when I was kid and all my toys had to have a buddy,or had to get like every color little pound puppy toy...would love every color budgie,would love every color cocker too.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> Ya kinda like when I was kid and all my toys had to have a buddy,or had to get like every color little pound puppy toy...would love every color budgie,would love every color cocker too.


umm i think i aready have every color budgie heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> umm i think i aready have every color budgie heehee =p


hoping someday ill have every color cocker like i used to have...i miss them all so much.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> hoping someday ill have every color cocker like i used to have...i miss them all so much.


i just want one bl+wh one heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

ya.but what happens when u see other lil cuties that are buff...or maybe the white ones with the buff ears!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> ya.but what happens when u see other lil cuties that are buff...or maybe the white ones with the buff ears!


they would have to try to be extremely cute for me 2 want one heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> they would have to try to be extremely cute for me 2 want one heehee =p


I think my two cuties are gonna make excellent pups..you'll fall in love,dont worry,you'll get pups like chips too....cant just have one!lol!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> I think my two cuties are gonna make excellent pups..you'll fall in love,dont worry,you'll get pups like chips too....cant just have one!lol!


ill start with one =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> ill start with one =p


then work your way up...


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> then work your way up...


Maybe i cant believe momma dont care if i get a puppy =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> Maybe i cant believe momma dont care if i get a puppy =p


i know...n cant believe she agreed on our "plan" too


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> i know...n cant believe she agreed on our "plan" too


that was amazing to =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> that was amazing to =p


good thing your there to help tho...shell def need it..even tho u dont like her..."thing"""


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> good thing your there to help tho...shell def need it..even tho u dont like her..."thing"""


but if theres a bl+wh one ill keep it heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> but if theres a bl+wh one ill keep it heehee =p


mistys 1st....unles u want2 b n w


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> mistys 1st....unles u want2 b n w


Maybe I'll keep 2 one from each so panda will have a half sister heehee


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> Maybe I'll keep 2 one from each so panda will have a half sister heehee


all good...no boys though...ill refuse ur panda then!!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> all good...no boys though...ill refuse ur panda then!!


My. Panda Wanda heehee=p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> My. Panda Wanda heehee=p


no panda if u wana nothr boy


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> no panda if u wana nothr boy


nope there be girls heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> nope there be girls heehee =p


ok then....2 girls for u...misty 1st tho


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> ok then....2 girls for u...misty 1st tho


thats fine with me =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> nope there be girls heehee =p


think you can eventually handle the 2???


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> think you can eventually handle the 2???


idk it depends if momma are to hyper then no =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> idk it depends if momma are to hyper then no =p


u mean her batch?? i know mine wont...mine will be perfect lil buffs n pandas


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

n shes keepn1 of hers anyways,she mit not want that many anyways


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

better get yourself a big gallon jug of apple cider vinegar!!!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> better get yourself a big gallon jug of apple cider vinegar!!!


Her will prolly be ugly =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> Her will prolly be ugly =p


only half ugly


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> only half ugly


And half retarded =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> And half retarded =p


boops fault then


----------



## baxterbaker (Feb 26, 2010)

I love to have pet birds at home but I lack extra room or you can say the proper place for them in my house. Can anyone suggest some pragmatic solution to this problem?


----------

